# Quick Hitch on sale for $99



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Homier has Farm Pro quick hitches on sale for $99. Not sure how good the quality is but not a bad price. I would not expect it to be near the same quality as the Deere I-Match hitch. 

Farm Pro 3-Point Quick Hitch


<img src="http://www.homier.com/thumbnail.asp?a=03986&b=300&c=300">


----------



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

I have one of those Farm Pro Quick Hitches. I wish I would have gotten one sooner. I haven't seen the JD hitches in person, but I think the Farm Pro are heavier than the ones they sell at Rural King and TSC. The Farm Pro are also the same as the ones from Northern Equip. Co.

P.S. ~ I ended up getting mine for $89 at the show near me.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Chief,

The link doesn't work...I get an error message. Anybody else? Thanks.


----------



## bjepple (Oct 23, 2004)

The link didn't work for me either. If you go to Homier.com, you should be able to find it that way.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Chief,
> 
> The link doesn't work...I get an error message. Anybody else? Thanks. *


It dont work for me either.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Homier has done some updating of their website and the old link no longer worked. I have updated the link and it works now. The hitch is still $99.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I even added a picture link.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

All it tells me after you fixed the link is "Cannot find server" I think it needs more work


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You are getting the "Cannot find server" because the Homier server and website is currently down. Try the link again later. It worked this morning when I verified it.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like a good project for a rainy day or when I get some free time. Just a quick check and I can come up with all of the materials needed out of stuff I have laying around already......


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I purchased one from Tractor Supply over a year ago just after they made the switch...anyway, I got the unit installed and found I couldn't pick up half of my attachments because the pins were to close to the frame...took it off and got my money back.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael _
> *All it tells me after you fixed the link is "Cannot find server" I think it needs more work *


Looks like their server is back up now. Link works like a champ. :thumbsup:


----------



## P71 (May 3, 2004)

The quick adapters are better, Northern , sells them I assume other do also, It allows you to put one on each lift arm, and use you're existing top link... so spacing among many Impliments does not matter


----------

